# Best Buy has a 8 foot skeleton (October 5, 2021) on sale



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Limited time only sale at BestBuy of all places of the HD skeleton littler brother (8 foot instead of 12 foot) has been selling. Priced at $299!






Seasonal Visions International 8ft Towering Skeleton with posable arms moving jaw 5124886 - Best Buy


Shop Seasonal Visions International 8ft Towering Skeleton with posable arms moving jaw at Best Buy. Find low everyday prices and buy online for delivery or in-store pick-up. Price Match Guarantee.




www.bestbuy.com


----------



## MichaelR (Sep 10, 2020)

Price says $349 for me 😬😬 Yikes


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

MichaelR said:


> Price says $349 for me 😬😬 Yikes


That's the same price I see as well. No Thanks.


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

Just watched the video, this version talks, so not a bad price. Although the phrases are a bit corny and not deep enough.


----------

